# Ai-je trouvé un trésor???



## ouf0 (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, je viens de trouver dans un placard un vieux (
très vieux) MAc
MACINTOSH PLUS 1MB
MODEL NUMERO : M0001AP
L'intérieur du boitier est signé par les créateurs MAc....

Est-ce que cela a une valeur?
Connaissez vous des forums de collectionneurs?

Merci


----------



## Alycastre (14 Mars 2006)

La voilà ta machine ...
Voir la pièce jointe 9700


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2006)

ouf0 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> L'intérieur du boitier est signé par les créateurs MAc....
> ...Merci


 
C'est à dire?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2006)

La signature est manuscrite ou c'est de l'impression ?
Aurais-tu une photo de cette boite ?


Sinon il ressemble à ça ton Mac ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2006)

Voila une autre description : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Plus




r e m y : Les premiers macs sont signés des créateurs, c'est fait dans le plastique à l'interieur du mac


----------



## ouf0 (14 Mars 2006)

Oui il ressemble a ca...
VOu savez combien ca vaut maintenant???


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

D'après everymac.com, 0$


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'après everymac.com, 0$



Ah ben la voilà le trésor, il n'a pas de prix.:rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2006)

ouf0 a dit:
			
		

> Oui il ressemble a ca...
> VOu savez combien ca vaut maintenant???


Il fonctionne au moins ?


----------



## ouf0 (14 Mars 2006)

oui oui il fonctionne.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Sur eBay il ne dépasse pas les 30$ mais il ferait une belle horloge design dans ton salon


----------



## ouf0 (14 Mars 2006)

c'est bien ce que je me disais.... je l'ai vu maxi à 44$.... C'est pas fort!!!!
Je pense considérer ta suggestion d'horloge... mais plutot pour la salle de bain


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2006)

S'il marche tu peux toujours t'en servir 

Y'a pas un jeux de vendeur de limonades dessus ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Il  doit bien y avoir des versions d'Xpress compatibles sur eBay


----------



## Paradise (14 Mars 2006)

il y a moyen de trouver pong


----------



## Yakamya (14 Mars 2006)

oui c'est trop beau les signatures des createurs a l'interrieur ! le pincement au coeur...

Si tu veux des vieux jeux : 

http://www.macfreegames.com/Lespages/macfreegamescom.html


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2006)

Au pire si il ne fonctionne plus, ça peut faire un bel aquarium!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Tu peux mettre un mac mini dedans aussi


----------



## Mathiast (14 Mars 2006)

Il y a plus vieux. Le Mac 128k est le Mac original de 1984, le Mac Plus n'est apparu qu'après.


----------



## Alycastre (14 Mars 2006)

Mathiast a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plus vieux. Le Mac 128k est le Mac original de 1984, le Mac Plus n'est apparu qu'après.


Ce fameux mac de 1984 ... sniffff ! pensée émue pour cette machine qui faisait notre compta, des potes et moi avions monté une petite société de prod de films .... On savait pas à l'époque ....:love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Ben passe en millions de couleurs et change d'avatar


----------



## Yakamya (17 Mars 2006)

Mathiast a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plus vieux. Le Mac 128k est le Mac original de 1984, le Mac Plus n'est apparu qu'après.


et entre le 128k et le mac plus il y eu le 512k (Mac plus 1MO de RAM) 
Je crois qu'il existait des kits de mise a jours mais a verifié (j'etais pas encore de ce monde  )


----------



## tedy (20 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir...

Ayant récuperé un Macintosh plus upgradé :love:
je suis à la recherche d'un clavier et d'une souris ainsi  que  du system  d'exploitation  sur disquette...

Si quelqu'un a cela dans un coin....

tedy


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Mars 2006)

Je profite du topic pour vous exposé mon cas 

On vient de de donner un Quanta 700 avec disque dur externe de 1G0...Un monstre de guerre en somme.

J'aurais bien voulu savoir ce qu'on peut encore faire de ces trucs la, sachant qu'il marche. Je penchait pour un pettit serveur linux, mais avec un 25Mhz, les compilation de gentoo risque de prendre enormement de temps !

Que feriez-vous?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

mk/linux ou A/UX ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mk/linux ou A/UX ?




Gni ???


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

mk linux le premier linux sur les vieux mac et A/UX l'unix serveur des servers apple


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mk linux le premier linux sur les vieux mac et A/UX l'unix serveur des servers apple



Hum.. Merci de l'info, je cours de ce pas à la recherche de tout ca...

Mais, un apple de cet age, c'est un oldworld non? Pcq je me sens motivé pour mettre en place un petit peu de distcc et de cross compiling avec une bonne petite gentoo !

EDIT : Waow, Disque dur de la bestiolle : 400Mo si j'ai de la chance. Taille de l'iso mk linux : 650Mo. Cherchez l'erreur !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Pas de problème il ne prend pas 650Mo ! j'ai une distro A/UX 3.0.1 sous la main


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème il ne prend pas 650Mo !



Alors je le télécharge et je teste ça !

Je vous met un lien qui pourrait être utile a pas mal de personne tournant sur des "ancêtres", on peut y télécharger les vieux OS Apple, c'est entre autre la que j'ai trouvé A/UX. Ici

Je me rejouis d'entendre mon petit serveur ronronné en dessous de mon lit !


----------



## House M.D. (28 Mars 2006)

Fais gaffe, ça ronronne fort ces bestioles


----------



## Yggdrasill (28 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, ça ronronne fort ces bestioles



Je m'en doute, mais un de ces 4 je vais l'ouvrir pour voir si il n'y a pas moyen de le rendre fan less, je dois avoir de bon gros refroidisseur qui traine entre mes différents cours... 

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai un ami qui parvient (mais je ne sais pas comment) à dormir avec 4 serveur Siemens BI-PII allumé non stop + la passerelle + toute les leds des switchs qui clignottent dans tous les sens (à ben ça quand on veut dormir dans la salle des serveurs...)  Et après c'est moi qu'on dit "geek"...


----------



## House M.D. (30 Mars 2006)

Bah, je dors bien avec un ampli, un mac, deux imprimantes, une freebox, une AirPort Express, deux dd externes allumés en permanence...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Bon, Naru, je suis heureux de ton bon sommeil, mais on s'éloigne un poil du sujet, là, les enfants, si on y revenait ?


----------



## House M.D. (31 Mars 2006)

Oups, désolée Pascal


----------

